# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Είναι κανενός γνωστού σας η ΜΑC ADDRESS?

## jstiva

έπιασα εχτές το βράδυ που ψάρευα με το netstumbler την διεύθυνση 00409638372C Ξέρει κανείς που ανήκει?

Επίσης έπιασα για πρώτη φορά - έστω και με ασθενέστατο σήμα - το Link Pavlidisd - Craven!!!

----------


## papashark

::  To ΑΡ του 405 είναι....  ::   ::

----------


## jstiva

> To ΑΡ του 405 είναι....


Μπερδεύτηκα...γιατί συνήθως έγραφε AWMN405  ::

----------


## papashark

Και εγώ, γιατι και τώρα αυτό πρέπει να γράφει.....

----------


## jstiva

> Και εγώ, γιατι και τώρα αυτό πρέπει να γράφει.....


Ως απόδειξη των ισχυρισμών μου πάντως έχω στο λαπτοπ μου screen shot από το netstumbler...

----------

